# OS 9.2 Error - flashing folder icon



## nozzmoking (Oct 7, 2005)

Hope someone can help.

We have a G4 running 9.2 that now refuses to boot. We just get the flashing folder icon with question mark.

The hard drive is dual boot (we've never used the OSX boot option)

The hard drive is split into 2 partitions (20 & 60Gb)

I have DiskWarrior & Norton but neither program 'sees' the 20Gb partition, which I believe holds the OS.

I haven't tried zapping the PRAM as yet, or doing a desktop rebuild.

Any ideas anyone?

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## Cheryl (Oct 9, 2005)

The flashing question mark means that the computer can not find the system folder to use to start up with. 

Does Disk Warrior see any partitions? 

Do you have the OS 9 CD handy? Use that to start up the computer (start up computer, insert CD, immediately hold down the C key)
Now use Disk First Aid from inside the Utilities folder on the OS 9 CD to scan the drive. Does it see the partition that OS 9 is on? 
If so, allow it to repair any problems. 

You may need to do a clean install of OS 9. Do you need instructions on how to do this?


----------

